# Horsenettle



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

What herbicide would put a hurting on horsenettle or what is the best way to get rid of horsenettle. Is it to late now to apply herbicide for horsenettle. I was reading there are several herbicides that have a Supplemental Labeling so that you could sell the hay that was treated to someone off the farm or ranch. Thanks for the help


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grazon next absolutely smokes horse nettle in cool season grasses. Does have a residual. Not sure how it is labeled for your state. The best time is 2-3 weeks after first cutting. However, I would guess it would still work for you down south. Thing about doing it after first cutting is you can overseed that fall without issues.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

South LA restricts NOTHING!


----------

